# Easy Everyday Tutorial, Good for ladies with Glasses :) PIC HEAVY



## Jusseh (Apr 14, 2012)

Here is a quick tutorial on a light purplish/wine coloured eye makeup!


  	You may be shocked at the before and after picture, I do not have black eyes, I didn't get too much sleep last night and I don't know why I had such bag under my eyes!

  	I didn't do anything special to hide them, I moisturized, and put a clear primer on then just straight foundation.

  	Also, I apologize for the poor quality I took the pictures with my cell phone as I got ready this morning.

  	BEFORE:








  	The first picture is with no makeup at all, and the second is with just foundation on.


  	AFTER:









  	STEP ONE:

  	Start with a freshly foundation-ed face.
  	In this picture I have also put blush on.







  	STEP TWO:

  	Place your wine coloured eyeshadow ( I used MAC's Star Violet)on the corners of your eyes and make a small cat eye as seen below, I have taken lots of pictures here so you can get the idea.


















  	STEP THREE:

  	Place a lighter colour on the lid. (I used a lighter champagne colour from a palette I own)
  	I find doing this step after putting eyeshadow on the corners and in the crease allows the colours to blend better and create a softer look.

















  	If you feel the need to, you can darken up your crease and the corners if you feel you aren't achieving the look you desire.

  	STEP FOUR:

  	Place eyeliner (I used Sephora's liquid eyeliner in black, but you can use whatever you have) on the upper eyelid only. Extend the end of the eyeliner past the eye to create a cat eye. You will also notice that I only placed it on 3/4 of the eyelid. I find this prevents making your eyes look too close together. It also make the look more everyday and a little bit lighter. (Which is good for blondes and other fair haired damsels)

















  	STEP FIVE:

  	Mascara Time! I used the Kat Von D brand in black. In my opinion, you can never have too much mascara on, so curl those lashes and put as many coats as you'd like on!












  	VIOLA!

  	You're done!
  	I will post some pictures of the finished look with glasses and without! 
  	This is a nice, easy everyday look that can easily be spiced up to go out in. 

  	If you have any questions I will be happy to answer them!
  	I apologize for the poor picture quality again and the lack of product I used and brushes and whatnot!
  	Just felt like doing a quick one for you all.

  	Hope you all enjoyed. 

  	Jesse.

  	You will see that I paired it with a bright pink lipstick! It will work well with any colour IMO, just experiment.
  	I also apologize that the colours look a little skewed, but I hope that you like it!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 9, 2012)

Great, thank you.


----------

